# Pappy Van Winkle 23 Year Old!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am coming back from a job i am doing in _Poughkeepsie_ today. Drive by a liquor store big sign Pappy Van Winkle. I slam on the brakes so hard i almost went through the windshield. For those who want some here is there web site.
Too rich for my blood!

Arlington Wine and Liquor

:fear::fear::fear::fear::fear:

Talk about price gouging they should be ashamed of themselves.

[Pappy Van Winkle Bourbon Family Reserve 23 Yr.] 
Pappy Van Winkle Bourbon Family Reserve 23 Yr. 750ML [Ultimate Beverage Challenge 95 points]
Sizzling bacon, tack room leather and marzipan ... more
Sku: 202829
Reg. $2499.99


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

So what you're saying is, for the same price as the 104 lbs of pipe tobacco I have cellared, I could have bought *two* fifths? :lol:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

No what he's saying is for the money you spent on the Yugo, you could have had a bottle of Pappy!!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

The sad thing is someone will still actually buy it at that price. A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

dj1340 said:


> No what he's saying is for the money you spent on the Yugo, you could have had a bottle of Pappy!!


Who told you about my golfcart? :laugh:


----------

